# stripped tranny pan bolts



## wmyoung44 (Mar 22, 2014)

What is the best repair for stripped tranny pan bolts on a 1967 Th400? Right now I am leaning towards heli coils. First taking the pan off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You picked the right answer. They will be better than the original threads, if done right.


----------

